# [APP]WiMinimalFi



## Salv0 (May 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Description*
WiMinimalFi is a minimal Wi-Fi on/off widget.

*Features*
Turn on/off wifi
Customize the widget color
-- If you have any problem in finding the widget in Android 3.0 or superior,simply refresh or restart the launcher.

*Screenshots*
















https://play.google....alvo.wifiwidget


----------

